# 2004 Kx Light vs 481SL



## Barneyhead123 (Feb 13, 2004)

I have a option of two bikes, the KX Light and the 481SL. The KX light is around 500$ cheaper. the bikes both feel good and the fit is nice. I like to climb and do long road rides. which one do you think is better? and why? 

thanks for your help...


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

I thought you posted a pic last week of your new 481SL? Getting another or what happened?


----------



## Barneyhead123 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Got another option*



peterpen said:


> I thought you posted a pic last week of your new 481SL? Getting another or what happened?


I got the 481 but the store has a Look KX light that he is willing to trade back mine for and give me back 500$ I guess i have too much time on my hands, so I need to make the decison before I ride the 481sl on the road because the deal will be off if I do because then it will be used...sorry for the confusion...


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

I'd just keep the 481. But then I'm biased because I'm building one myself! Don't particularly care for the oversized, blocky tubing on the KX Light. Plus that model is no longer made, which might affect resale value down the road?
But I'd also be curious to hear from people who have ridden a KX - stiffer, I'd assume?


----------



## wojo14 (Jan 28, 2004)

*I got a KX lite,*



peterpen said:


> I'd just keep the 481. But then I'm biased because I'm building one myself! Don't particularly care for the oversized, blocky tubing on the KX Light. Plus that model is no longer made, which might affect resale value down the road?
> But I'd also be curious to hear from people who have ridden a KX - stiffer, I'd assume?


I have a KX lite. It is very stiff and very fast. I it does not bother me on long rides, but I did have a full aluminum frame before this one. The climbing seems okay with me. Do you plan on racing it? If so , the KX lit is the on to go with. I race loks of crits, and this bike is a rocketship under my sprint.


----------

